# possible new BLD memo system?



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of trying out this new memo system

Heres how it works
so each edge has a number associated with it ( 1 through 10 with exceptions of the piece in between the t perm swapped corners and the up front one, which I call straight ( who knows why)) ( havent tried corners)
each number has a person, a planet in the solar system ( place), and a verb

the people have first names with the first ten letters of the alphabet
the planets are in order from sun to pluto ( I dont care that son or pluto is not a planet)
and verbs work the same way as the names
this way you could make up sentences, and not have to make up words on the fly, I have a few successes with the edges, but still cant do the full thing blind, still working on that


any suggestions about this method?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

This isn't new (I'm pretty sure).

Excuse me if I'm wrong, but isn't this just PAO? It just has a set "topic" to it.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

I couldnt remember where I heard of it, but It was from my sister talking about something, and I tried to apply it to cubing


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

give an example


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> give an example


 
This,not just 1 example,give a few of them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods

PAO. 



> Imagery Systems:
> PAO (or some breakdown of that)
> Person, Action, Objects.
> 
> ...


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

of like a memo thing? well I would make a sentence like caring about dan on the sun while juggling with hanna on saturn. this would mean 3 4 1 10 8 7 and Then I would cycle those pieces


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks, that helped pretty interesting way of memoing


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

That seems like more work then needed. If you're going to make a sentence you should be able to directly solve from that. You shouldn't have to use cryptography to get the numbers associated with the words. I think it adds unnecessary thinking.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 18, 2011)

for indirects methods as 3OP right?
I think a planet is much worse than anything else, cause I have never been to saturn


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> for indirects methods as 3OP right?
> I think a planet is much worse than anything else, cause I have never been to saturn ... yet


 
i fixed that for you


----------



## Jakube (Aug 18, 2011)

It´s not new. 

When I started solving edges with M2, I used a similar system. I made a list of adjectives, persons, verbs and object, each from A to X, and built sentences with it (4 Pieces = 1 Sentence, so it´s good for M2, because I knew exactly if I did an odd or a pair number of M2s. ). 
EricLimeback described this in his youtube tutorial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snlPUuaAMD4, starting at 9:50)
He made the the example: LJQN -> Little John Quits Now. 

I did it the same way, only in german.


----------

